# Red belly Black snake ......Licence & selling.



## the_tsar (Feb 26, 2008)

So, I have done some research and have some questions to clear up my knowledge.

Can a normal snake licence allow me to have the Red belly Black snake? Im a Qld'er.

Ie; I think this snake is classified as restricted, and as such I beleive I can have 2 rbbs (or 2 restricted) on a class one (legal pet class), but I only want one. 
Is this true that I can have a restricted species, specifically RBBS on this licence?

Does anyone have a RBBS for sale? 

HOw much would it be? (they were 100 dollars or so in 2007, according to a past thread here.)

They are a delicious snake, probably one of the prettiest. 

Cheers Guys for any help.


----------



## liasis (Feb 26, 2008)

no oyu can not have any venomous snake on a recreational you need to have a specialist licence and to get one of those from what i have found out is you either need to do a co**** like the ones jonno from ERD does or know someone that already has their ven licence and get them to teach you and write you a letter to take to nationparks and wildlife
but thats what i heard might be different way to get it


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 26, 2008)

No you can't keep elapids on a recreational licence. You need to have a restricted licence to keep any venomous reptiles. The restricted reptiles on a recreational licence are womas, BHP AND Chondro's.


----------



## liasis (Feb 26, 2008)

hehe oops i have more then 2 bhps i only thought it was womas and chondros


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 26, 2008)

As has already been stated - you can't keep ANY elapids on a recreational permit. There has been a bit of confusion about whether non-lethal species of elapid such as Demansia could be kept, but after checking with Alex Kowalski at EPA, it is a blanket ban on all elapid species without a Specialist endorsement.


----------



## hornet (Feb 26, 2008)

you can have some elapids on a rec licence, its the ones considered dangerous that a ven permit is needed. bhp's are not restricted reptiles so there is not limit on the numbers you can keep on a rec licence. Restricted reptiles are all threatened reptiles other than sea turtles, sea snakes and crocs which cannot be kept but any private keeper in qld. Species like the mary river turtle, pygmy blue-tongue etc would all fall under the restricted category


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 26, 2008)

How exactly do you get a licence where you can own venomous snakes? I heard it was only womas and GTPs as well. Oh well, doesn't matter (because I don't own them yet. I will though!)


----------



## hornet (Feb 26, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> As has already been stated - you can't keep ANY elapids on a recreational permit. There has been a bit of confusion about whether non-lethal species of elapid such as Demansia could be kept, but after checking with Alex Kowalski at EPA, it is a blanket ban on all elapid species without a Specialist endorsement.



really? i have it here in writing that its only elapids from the genera Pseudechis, Hoplocephalus, Pseudonaja, Austrelaps, Acanthopis, Rhinoplocephalus, Tropidechis, Oxyuranus and Notechis are restricted


----------



## the_tsar (Feb 26, 2008)

*Epa said...*



Jonno from ERD said:


> As has already been stated - you can't keep ANY elapids on a recreational permit. There has been a bit of confusion about whether non-lethal species of elapid such as Demansia could be kept, but after checking with Alex Kowalski at EPA, it is a blanket ban on all elapid species without a Specialist endorsement.


 

I rand up the epa, and they seemed to echo your comments that one can keep an elipid, but one has to have a specialist endorsment, and usually this is for a type of snake, and not a blanket endorsement to choose any elipid you wish.

Thanks for the info so far guys


----------



## cris (Feb 26, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> As has already been stated - you can't keep ANY elapids on a recreational permit. There has been a bit of confusion about whether non-lethal species of elapid such as Demansia could be kept, but after checking with Alex Kowalski at EPA, it is a blanket ban on all elapid species without a Specialist endorsement.



Thats interesting, i have heard many stories on this. Sometimes they will even tell you you cant keep any elapids that arnt listed as restricted, i have also been told those that arnt listed can be kept on a recreational licence.

Did you get my PM Jonno?


----------



## simonne (Mar 26, 2008)

*life in melb*

Im melb all you do is pay for advance lic, it only like 150/75 and you can own prac anything......
any, yes any venomous snake... you can even get a saltwater croc.....

although I can see benifits and disadvantages to making it so easy......... wouldn't like to see any random dick with a house full of fierce snakes or desert death adders


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, Vics the place to be :lol:  We're the carefree State :lol:


----------



## wizz (Mar 26, 2008)

i think i am moving 2 vic.....so i can have a saltwater..croc........ i have a specialist but need to have a demonstrators.in QLD...that is f....ck..d


----------

